# [SOLVED] Seagate ST9160821AS Support?



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Hello,
When I boot from a Win2k setup CD, it fails to discover my hard drive. I have a: Seagate ST9160821AS 160GB SATA/150 5400RPM 8MB 2.5 NB HDD in a Dell Inspiron 1720.

Is there a way I can slip a driver into the setup disc image and reburn it to be able to use the drive with 2k? :4-dontkno


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Seagate ST9160821AS Support?*

BUMP: Hep meh plz!

I may need a driver for my SATA controller. Does Windows 2000 SP4 support SATA?


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Seagate ST9160821AS Support?*

Solved!

FYI a driver for the controller is required, not the drive itself. Makes sense as most SATA drives speak the same language to the controller.

Text-mode/boot-time can be integrated into your Windows CD by using nLite.

A registry tweak is required for suport of drives larger than 128GB in Windows 2000. I have been experiencing a blue screen upon boot, but this may solve the problem, although I suspect I did not properly install all the correct controller drivers.


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

You can slipstream the registry tweak into your installation CD.
Also be sure you slipstreamed SP3 or higher, as the registry tweak does no good on SP2 or below.

Read the REPLY on this thread:
http://smallvoid.com/article/winnt-lba-48-bit.html

I'll add a couple of notes:
- If you click registry and "load hive" is grayed out, click on the HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE or HKEY_USERS window inside the box and try again.
- If you copy setupreg.hiv onto your hard drive in Windows 2000, it may be set to read-only. You won't be able to unload the hive unless you turn off the read-only attribute.

Other notes:
If you use a CD that has the EnableBigLBA patch to install Windows 2000 on a drive less than 128GB, the registry tweak will NOT be applied (which is a problem if you intend to connect big drives later on). You will need to apply it again manually in the registry. It does get applied if the drive you're installing to is greater than 128GB.

If you try to apply the patch using Windows XP, you'll notice when you try to run regedt32, regedit starts instead. XP doesn't have regedt32 (well, it's just a tiny program with a routine that calls regedit). However, the steps for tweaking, loading, and unloading hives is similar, (HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE or HKEY_USERS still needs to be selected - the loaded hive will be a subkey of the one you selected).


----------



## cc54 (Dec 20, 2008)

I have a similar question.

I have an Acer Aspire Laptop 5100-5674
Hard Drive - 
Momentus 5400.3 ST9160821AS [Hard drive] (160.04 GB)

I have been on seagates website trying to find the Sata Controller Name

I want to Dual boot Windows XP 64 bit with Vista 32 bit.. and I have seen that there have been problems with XP locating the drive so I am trying to find the correct "patches" to prevent this problem .

Please help..


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

You should look on Acer's site to find out which controller they put in your laptop.


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

The SATA controller isn't on the drive. Nowadays it's on the motherboard (and in some cases on PCI or PCI-Express cards). You'll probably want to find out the motherboard's chipset.
According to this article http://reviews.cnet.com/Acer_Aspire_5100_5674/4505-3121_7-32749091.html
the chipset is a ATI Radeon Xpress 1100 which uses the SB600 southbridge

This article http://www.wikihow.com/Install-Ahci...Controllers-on-Existing-Windows-Installations
suggests even slipstreaming the SATA drivers may not work, so try at your own risk.

Also this thread might help:
http://www.planetamd64.com/lofiversion/index.php?t27662.html

Also check the drivers for the 5100 on the Acer page. Maybe some of the XP drivers have both 32 and 64-bit drivers.


----------



## cc54 (Dec 20, 2008)

blah789 said:


> The SATA controller isn't on the drive. Nowadays it's on the motherboard (and in some cases on PCI or PCI-Express cards). You'll probably want to find out the motherboard's chipset.
> According to this article http://reviews.cnet.com/Acer_Aspire_5100_5674/4505-3121_7-32749091.html
> the chipset is a ATI Radeon Xpress 1100 which uses the SB600 southbridge
> 
> ...


Ok I will try, Thank You


----------

